# New to sausage making



## misisipismoke (Dec 2, 2011)

I just started smoking my own summer sausage and the first batch came out pretty good.  I have a question about curing though. I have seen where some people say to cure the meat for 2 or 3 days before stuffing into casings and others that cure the meat after it's in the casing.  And then the sausage mix I have says not to cure it over 24 hours. Who is right (or is there a "right")?  Also, after the sausage is done smoking does it need to be wrapped before freezing?  Thanks for any info.


----------



## dwolson (Dec 2, 2011)

Depends on the cure type.  What are you using?

I vacu-seal mine and then put them in the freezer.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 2, 2011)

misisipismoke said:


> I just started smoking my own summer sausage and the first batch came out pretty good.  I have a question about curing though. I have seen where some people say to cure the meat for 2 or 3 days before stuffing into casings and others that cure the meat after it's in the casing.  And then the sausage mix I have says not to cure it over 24 hours. Who is right (or is there a "right")?  Also, after the sausage is done smoking does it need to be wrapped before freezing?  Thanks for any info.




It's easier to stuff it right away, then refrigerate it overnight & smoke it the next day. You can refrigerate it first then stuff it, but it tends to get sticky & doesn't stuff as easily. After smoking it needs to be wrapped in freezer paper or vac sealed before freezing. If it's within your budget a Foodsaver vacuum packer is really a great addition to your cooking tools.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 2, 2011)

I would DEFINITELY follow the  instructions on the mix..

  Then do some studying here...

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Ask questions and use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf


----------



## alblancher (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes,

When using a prepackaged cure mix I suggest you follow the instructions.  Once you become more familiar with curing meats and stuffing sausages you can try new techniques.  The manufacturers of the mix have obviously had some success so they are the best ones to tell you how to use their product.

Give it a try their way then get with us about some of the other ways to do it.  We always enjoy helping you do new things!


----------



## boykjo (Dec 3, 2011)

First off I would like to welcome you to SMF and I wee glad to have you aboard..... As to your first question 2 or 3 days is not needed to cure sausage. Usually just a few hrs. Tender quick I think cures in 4 or 5 hrs... But generally most people cure overnight and it also lets the spices meld. You mix, stuff and refrigerate overnight or you can mix, refrigerate and stuff the next day. When handling/storing cured smoked sausage I would wrap it in some butchers paper if you dont have a vacuum sealer. I know I posted somewhere how long meat s will stay in the fridge and freezer somewher but I will have to keep looking for it

Good luck and happy smoking

Joe


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 3, 2011)

If I am confident I can mix well , I cure in the casing overnight and smoke the next day.  As to the specific mix you are using I would follow the directions.  Hard to screw up if directions are meticulously followed.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 3, 2011)

I would also follow the directions on the mix you are using for that particular mix. Some people let their meat sit longer for the flavors to develop or just simply due to a time crunch.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 3, 2011)

What kit are you using?


----------



## misisipismoke (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the info! It really helps a lot.  I will definitely have more questions.  I have absolutely loved smoking things so far!

@nepas: I used the summer sausage kit from LEM first but as soon as my high temp cheese gets here I am going to try the High Mountain jalepeno with cheddar mixed in!


----------



## graywolf36 (Dec 6, 2011)

It pays to read a lot of post, you don't know what good info you might learn. The last two time I made Italian Sausage I was pressed for time and put the ground pork in the refrigerator the stuffed the next day. As stated below it got sticky and was hard to stuff.  Thanks guys for the tip.

 


SmokinAl said:


> It's easier to stuff it right away, then refrigerate it overnight & smoke it the next day. You can refrigerate it first then stuff it, but it tends to get sticky & doesn't stuff as easily. After smoking it needs to be wrapped in freezer paper or vac sealed before freezing. If it's within your budget a Foodsaver vacuum packer is really a great addition to your cooking tools.


----------

